# 2 Monitore - 1. Monitor Fullscreen Steam / 2. Monitor Video-Stream



## broons (5. September 2015)

Moin moin

ich habe zwei Fernseher an meinen PC angeschlossen - einen per HDMI, einen per DVI.
Auf meinem sekundären Bildschirm habe ich meistens Streams (Twitch / Youtube / Netflix) laufen, während ich den Primären zum Zocken verwende.

Nun zu meinem Problem:
Wenn ich von Steam Spiele im Vollbildmodus spielen möchte verschiebt sich das Bild des sekundären Bildschirms (das komplette Bild verschiebt sich geschätzte 25% nach rechts). Bei anderen Spielen wie z. B. Heroes of the Storm, oder "unabhängig instalierten Spielen" (ohne einen Launcher wie Steam o. ä.) läuft alles problemlos.
Wie bekomme ich das auch bei Steam hin?

Meine GraKa: AMD Radeon R7
(falls interessant) ich nutze keine durchgehende Taskleiste

Hätte gerne einen Screenshot angefügt, leider wird dabei das Spiel aus irgendeinem Grund ignoriert - wodurch der Effekt (= das Problem) nicht auf dem Screenshot mit drauf ist.


----------



## Garnorh198 (5. September 2015)

Haben beide Bildschirme die gleiche Auflösung? Ich benutze zwei Bildschirme mit verschiedenen Auflösungen und habe diesen Effekt auch bei einigen Spielen. Bei mir konnte ich es lösen , in dem ich die Spiele im Fenstermodus starte.


----------



## broons (5. September 2015)

Für beide Bildschirme ist die selbe Auflösung eingestellt.
Der Fenstermodus birgt das Problem, dass ich den dann nicht auf die volle Bildgröße eingestellt bekomme. Das stört mich persönlich enorm.

Mich wundert halt, dass es bei den meisten Anwendungen funktioniert, also müsste doch bei den Steam-Einstellungen irgendwas nicht stimmen, oder? Habe da aber auch schon rumgespielt - ohne Erfolg.


----------



## HisN (5. September 2015)

Stell den Monitor bei dem es das Bild verschieb auf die Linke Seite vom Hauptmonitor, oder benutze die native Auflösung des Monitores (das ist ein Unterschied zu "die gleiche Auflösung", auch wenn manche es wahrscheinlich für eine Spitzfindigkeit halten, der Fehler liegt im Detail).
Ein Problem dass es seit Windows95 gibt, hängt damit zusammen wie Windows die Auflösungen der Monitore behandelt.


----------



## broons (7. September 2015)

Ersten Punkt versteh ich nicht. Also die Tv's stehen nebeneinander. Hauptmonitor links, Sekundärmonitor rechts. Ich soll einstellen, dass der Sekundäre auf der linken Seite ist, obwohl er rechts steht? Das würde mich bei der Handhabung zu sehr verwirren, glaube ich. 

Ich habe leider auch keine Möglichkeit gefunden auf eine native Auflösung umzustellen. Die Auswahl der Bildschirmauflösung gibt keine native Auflösung zur Auswahl her und im Catalyst Kontrollzentrum konnte ich auch keine Option finden.


----------



## HisN (7. September 2015)

Du brauchst es auch nicht verstehen. Es ist eine Eigenart von Windows, bzw. es kommt daher wie Windows die Monitor-Auflösungen handhabt, dass es den Inhalt der Monitore die rechts vom Hauptmonitor stehen verschiebt, wenn der Hauptmonitor nicht mit der nativen Auflösung betrieben wird.

Du hast nur die drei Möglichkeiten. Welche Du nun ausführst bleibt alleine Dir überlassen.

a) Native Auflösung vom Haupt-Monitor nutzen
b) 2. Monitor nach links stellen
c) Fenstermodus

Und Du kennst die native Auflösung von Deinem Haupt-Monitor nicht?


----------



## broons (27. September 2015)

Soooo. Hat etwas gedauert.

Nein, ich wusste nicht, welche native Auflösung mein Haupt-Monitor hat. Ich habe einen 50" Plasma TV als Haupt-Monitor. Durch googlen kam ich auf die Lösung, dass die native Auflösung  "1366 x 768" sein müsste.  Die Auflösung ändert aber absolut nichts am Problem. :/

Plan B habe ich auch ausprobiert. Auch dabei hat sich leider gar nichts geändert (außer, die Seite  natürlich).

Hab ich jetzt irgendwas falsch gemacht?


----------



## HisN (27. September 2015)

broons schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt irgendwas falsch gemacht?



Hmmm... das wüsste ich jetzt auch gerne.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (27. September 2015)

Was ist mit Fenstermodus ohne Rahmen?


----------

